# Help needed with testing drivers and building enclosures



## djryanash (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi HTSers,

I salvaged 4 subwoofers from a restaurant installation we recently did. 

http://imgur.com/a/Fuuew

I'm busy removing the drivers from the enclosures at the moment and intent to build new enclosures. 

The drivers have no markings on them such as manufacturer or wattage, etc, so I have no way of telling how much the speakers can handle.

So I have a few questions...

(Please keep it simple without too many options as I'm brand new at this) 

1) How can I test the ohms and power handling of the drivers? 
2) Can I use the drivers to make normal (not subwoofer) speakers? They are about 5 inches across. 
3) What is a good resource for figuring out the internal size and design of the enclosures? Again - please keep it simple. 
4) What kind of wood should I use? I don't want to spend too much and was thinking plywood. 

Thanks to all you good folks in advance. 

(I couldn't upload images - error on mobile upload)


----------

